# Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022



## Joe Blow (8 December 2021)

Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.  

Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.

The rules for the 2022 full calendar year stock tipping competition are as follows:

Each entrant must select four ASX listed stocks.
No stocks that are trading at less than $0.10 on the day of entry may be entered.
A stock must have traded at least $100,000 in value in the five trading days prior to entry to be eligible.
If a stock is taken over it can be replaced. The exit price shall be taken to be the takeover price. The new stock must be nominated before the date the taken over stock ceases trading and the entry price of the new stock shall be taken to be the closing price on the day the taken over stock ceases trading.
You must post in the thread of each of your competition entries, detailing why you think the share price of each will increase in 2022.
The competition will run from Tuesday, 4 January 2022 to Friday, 30 December 2022.
Entry prices will be the price at the close of trading on Friday, 31 December 2021.
There is a maximum of 100 entries in the 2022 competition.
The cash prizes will be the same as in 2021:

1st Place: $1000
2nd Place: $500
3rd Place: $350

The winner is the entrant who has the highest average percentage gain for all four stocks.

To qualify for the competition you must post in the thread of each of your competition entries, detailing why you think their share prices will increase in 2022.

Entries are now open. Please enter at your convenience by posting your entries in this thread. You can post in the threads on your competition entries anytime between now and the end of this month.

Please consider sharing this thread on social media to gain more exposure for the 2022 competition.

If you have any comments, feedback, or questions, please post them in this thread.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## peter2 (8 December 2021)

*Food for thought. 

Popular companies:*  In the CY21 comp. only one of the most selected stocks produced good results. 




At the start of a year the most popular companies didn't produce year long gains. Short term favs don't last. 

*Top stocks* in CY21 were related to lithium and uranium (started from low base). Gold didn't glitter this year.


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

OK OK  , i'll bite

 can i have ABE please Joe

 ( and hope it is still above 10c  by January 1st )

 of course if i can buy some under 10c  i won't be so unhappy either


----------



## Sean K (8 December 2021)

@Joe Blow can we go short?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> OK OK  , i'll bite
> 
> can i have ABE please Joe



Each entrant must select *four* ASX listed stocks.

_If all else fails, read the instructions_


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Each entrant must select *four* ASX listed stocks.
> 
> _If all else fails, read the instructions_



thanks ,  i didn't read that far 

 3 more to go then   .. that might take some extra thinking 

 cheers


----------



## divs4ever (8 December 2021)

OK  

 ABE  , as mentioned above 

 SIG 

 EVN
and
 PWR

 thanks Joe

 good luck everyone


----------



## Joe Blow (8 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> @Joe Blow can we go short?




Unfortunately no. Longs only.


----------



## ducati916 (9 December 2021)

This year:

BML
WRM
IVR
MKR

jog on
duc


----------



## Craton (14 December 2021)

Thank you for creating another year long stock tipping competition Joe. Onya!

After vigorously polishing and frantically consulting the ubiquitous financial crystal ball, my picks and associated links to the relevant stock posts are:

AXE
BRN
EVN
QAN

Good luck to all entrants, may our predictions bear fruit!


----------



## rederob (17 December 2021)

Starting with 2021's dog of the year:
AGL

Then going for gold:
AMI

And a renewables revolution player:
OZL

Ending big:
BHP


----------



## rederob (17 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> The rules for the 2022 full calendar year stock tipping competition are as follows:
> 
> *and the winner is drawn from a hat*



Is it based on all 4 tips?
Or is it just the one with the highest percentage gain?
Or is it a secret?


----------



## Joe Blow (17 December 2021)

rederob said:


> Is it based on all 4 tips?
> Or is it just the one with the highest percentage gain?
> Or is it a secret?




Oooops! I guess I should include what constitutes the winner of the competition. It is the entrant who achieves the best average percentage gain across all four of their stocks. I have now edited the first post to reflect this.


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2021)

LOL

 i wasn't expecting to win , but  i guess most of the other  players are 

 good luck everyone


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

Sir Joe,

CEL
LCL
HCH
IBG

Wishful thinking.

Gracias.


----------



## explod (17 December 2021)

OGC, SVL, BML and PNR thanks Joe

And happy festive to all.


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2021)

So many different commodity opportunities. Will 2022 be a big year for copper, uranium, Ni/Co, rare earths? 

Base metals aren't sexy enough. 
BNPL is gone.
Cannabis up in smoke.
Coal, oil, gas - not going there. 
Precious metals had a tough year, could they make a big comeback in 2022? A possibility. 

*29M* - new copper producer
*QPM* - Ni/Co producer soon
*PDN* - restarting uranium production
*ARU* - rare earths resource, developing plans

----------------------

Looks like I have an excellent chance this year as there's not many entries and already there are too many invalid entries. 

@ducati916 and @Sean K  You've included entries that are currently below 0.10. Naughty.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> Looks like I have an excellent chance this year as there's not many entries and already there are too many invalid entries.



Still two weeks ... contemplation over Xmas feasting ahead
  And must remember to 10c minimum


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2021)

@Dona Ferentes  Have I got a Xmas hamper for you - MBH, MMM, DMP, CKF 
They should cover the main food groups.


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> @ducati916 and @Sean K  You've included entries that are currently below 0.10. Naughty.



Woops! I‘ll arrange a share consolidation this week.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> @Dona Ferentes  Have I got a Xmas hamper for you - MBH, MMM, DMP, CKF
> They should cover the main food groups.



More like TWE, DW8


----------



## divs4ever (20 December 2021)

not FFF ( i do not hold )

 FFI and FIJ   ( i hold both )  might come down to tempting prices 

 am watch AVG  but it eludes my price target ( i do not hold .. yrt )


----------



## qldfrog (21 December 2021)

ok a full year so inflation, potential crash, need low Sp to get a change:
One silver:SVL ..what a dog it was
one gold/copper: PAN
one rural RFF but too high a SP replaced by IPL
and crazy IT or pharma SIG why not CSL big and in USD if we crash

in summary: 
SVL,PAN,IPL,CSL
Note: I do not hold all of these


----------



## divs4ever (21 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> not FFF ( i do not hold )
> 
> FFI and FIJ   ( i hold both )  might come down to tempting prices
> 
> am watch AVG  but it eludes my price target ( i do not hold .. yet )



maybe not FIJ then , doesn't look like it will get to 10c by the end of the year now


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 December 2021)

FFS divs ... any chance of staying on message? Keep the threads coherent, plz


----------



## sptrawler (21 December 2021)

I will take 
PAN
MCR
ARU
PDN


----------



## noirua (21 December 2021)

Manuka Resources MKR
Investigator Resources IVR
Whiterock Minerals WRM
Boab Minerals BML

Thanks Joe


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> Sir Joe,
> 
> CEL
> LCL
> ...




I need to switch out IBG for PDI due to the price constraints, thanks @Joe Blow


----------



## Ann (21 December 2021)

Let's see how the new babies go...

NPR - Newmark Property REIT

BST - Best and Less

GL1 - Global Lithium Resources

HCW - HealthCo Healthcare and Wellness REIT


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2021)

Ann said:


> Let's see how the new babies go...
> 
> NPR - Newmark Property REIT
> 
> ...




Interesting combination Ann. 

Aren't we supposed to pick high risk specky meme explorers for this?


----------



## divs4ever (21 December 2021)

with a 10c minimum   staying above  10c  by December 31st will be a challenge by itself 

  four picks successfully over the starting line could be a successful strategy  ( there are 12 months of take-over activity to negotiate  as well )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2021)

There are a few days either side of the 4 day Xmas break for the price to fluctuate, but in the scale of 52 week comp, it shouldn't affect outcomes.... 

As @peter2 pointed out


> *Top stocks*_ in CY21 were related to lithium and uranium (started from low base). Gold didn't glitter this year_



so which are to be the lucky categories, this time around? Clearly mining/ exploration offers upside, though success breaks down when the thirst for capital emerges. And, in a 12 month period, is there upside for tech (esp _Little Aussie Battlers_) that can leverage a position?

So, with that in mind, and noticing some of the ones I have on my list are running already / again; for 2022 comp, (and with ascending numeric content):

1. *CXL ...... Calix *.............The spurter for 2021, now retreating a bit and ready for another go? ($6.03 now)
2. *AR3 ...... Aust Rare Earths * ..... early days, bring in some results, please. ($0.86 now)
3. *E25 ....... Element 25 *. ......... Manganese for batteries ($1.97 now)
4. *360 ....... Life360 *................ scalable USA platform ($9.77 now)


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I will take
> PAN
> MCR
> ARU
> PDN




A month late on MCR perhaps. Something's afoot.


----------



## divs4ever (22 December 2021)

i am guessing on M&A speculation with MCR , unless it has developed leaks of drilling results  , i can't see the reason for the extra enthusiasm

 i removed my cash risk ( but still hold some ) in August this year @ $1.35  , and was very happy with that  , ( considering it hasn't forecast a div. this year , yet  )

 but oh well , the portfolio looks a little better


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 December 2021)

CIA
GEM
GMA
CNI

have a great new years !


----------



## Ann (22 December 2021)

G'day @Joe Blow, are we allowed to have an ETF or just company shares?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *Food for thought.
> Popular companies:*  In the CY21 comp. only one of the most selected stocks produced good results.
> ... At the start of a year the most popular companies didn't produce year long gains. Short term favs don't last.



I notice a few others are thinking CXL has a chance in 2022 comp. In light of the above from @peter2 , I can but urge the thundering herd to refrain from piling in


----------



## KevinBB (22 December 2021)

Ann said:


> G'day @Joe Blow, are we allowed to have an ETF or just company shares?



I hope we'll be allowed ETFs. I have IOZ in the monthly comp, and I wanted to have it for the yearly comp too. We'll see what JB says.
KH


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2021)

KevinBB said:


> I hope we'll be allowed ETFs. I have IOZ in the monthly comp, and I wanted to have it for the yearly comp too. We'll see what JB says.
> KH




I like this one as a longer term play. On my short short list.


----------



## KevinBB (22 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> I like this one as a longer term play. On my short short list.



I have it in my portfolio  
KH


----------



## peter2 (22 December 2021)

*ASX listed ETFs are quite acceptable for this comp. 
*My suggestions would include BNKS, SEMI, HACK, FOOD, GDX, ETPMAG, 

*Note*: If Peter2 has liked the post with your selections (or a subsequent post with any replacements or last minute changes)  then the selections have been added to the CY2022 spreadsheet.

This post acts as a marker that I've gone through all the prior posts. 

So far:  _*11 competitors* _

@ducati916 and @noirua  Please post a replacement for the invalid *IVR* (<0.10) selection. 

*BML* has already been selected by three people
*ARU, EVN, IVR (grr), MKR, PAN, PDN, SVL, WRM* have been selected by two people. 

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## HelloU (22 December 2021)

AVA
CHM
IHL
TRJ


----------



## ducati916 (23 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *ASX listed ETFs are quite acceptable for this comp. *
> My suggestions would include BNKS, SEMI, HACK, FOOD, GDX, ETPMAG,
> 
> *Note*: If Peter2 has liked the post with your selections (or a subsequent post with any replacements or last minute changes)  then the selections have been added to the CY2022 spreadsheet.
> ...




Peter how about RMS?

jog on
duc


----------



## brerwallabi (23 December 2021)

*AIS, PAN, XF1 *and* NIC *please.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## divs4ever (23 December 2021)

ah yes AIS  i was tempted to pick that  but with my luck it would have dropped below 10c  by the end of the year ( before the Comp. started )

 ( i hold AIS bought at 15c last month   not that sub 10c would deter me from buying more  if the company was still solid )

 one of my rare recent 'speccie ' buys 

 good luck ( for both or us )


----------



## brerwallabi (24 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> ah yes AIS  i was tempted to pick that  but with my luck it would have dropped below 10c  by the end of the year ( before the Comp. started )
> 
> ( i hold AIS bought at 15c last month   not that sub 10c would deter me from buying more  if the company was still solid )
> 
> ...



Hopefully some consolidation between 15 and 17 cents before the next leg up, volume has dried up.


----------



## divs4ever (24 December 2021)

AIS now it bought that working mine  will attract more diverse holders  

 some will  see a funding source  for the copper project  , some will watch to see if it can be used as a gold price proxy  , and of course it will still have standard  speccie appeal 

 so maybe the traders  ( that haven't gone on holidays )  are waiting  for a report  or other ann ( like say a JV  partner )

 remember QLD is not the most stable state to mine in  ( look at how EVN  is divesting QLD assets )


----------



## BossMan. (26 December 2021)

Joe,

I was hoping to do 4ds, but it really has hit lows and is on the way back up but dont see it hitting 0.1 before the 4th

So, I will pick

BET
BBT
PBH
KAU

I will post on each of these threads in the next few days


----------



## tech/a (26 December 2021)

Well, a reasonable effort in this year's comp.
Well done to everyone who took part.

For Y 2022 Pete Put me down for 

MLX
CXO
XF1 
IMU

Be safe and may 2022 bring solutions to your challenges.


----------



## systematic (27 December 2021)

Thanks all

MHJ
AMO
GRR
SWM

Happy New Year!


----------



## So_Cynical (29 December 2021)

*CAU* - Cronos Aust (Cannabis vertically integrated)
*ZNO* - ZOONO Group (Disruptive anti microbial)
*ST1* - Spirit Technology Solutions (B2B it services)
*IRI* - Integrated Research (Business & payments software)

Good luck all for 2022


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

We've now got *18* competitors so far, for the CY22 comp. Last year there were *66*.


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2021)

still some days  go  , and better yet i am not a sure thing to win ( so somebody else has a BIG chance )


----------



## trrt (29 December 2021)

CXO
IMU
IHL
BRN


----------



## Muschu (29 December 2021)

OK Joe - I'll have a crack please...

AOU
TTI
GGE
PNN

Thank you


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

@Muschu  very pleased to have you onboard but two of your selections are below 0.10 (TTI, GGE)


----------



## Bassyabbie (29 December 2021)

Will resubmit, just saw pennies don't qualify


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

@Bassyabbie  Please select two replacements. All selections must be 0.10 or above.


----------



## sptrawler (29 December 2021)

@peter2 is it possible to change a selection, MCR look like they are going to achieve next years rise this month. 😭


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2021)

GRV
POD
NOV
VR1

Cheers and luck all.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

Changes/replacements before the Dec 31st cutoff will be accepted by me. 

MCR: Has been a rocket and must run out of fuel soon.


----------



## Recherche99 (29 December 2021)

ASM, LYC, PLS, WR1 scarce urgently needed resources (outside China), reasonably well proven and/or excellent management


----------



## sptrawler (29 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I will take
> PAN
> MCR
> ARU
> PDN



Hi @peter2 could I please replace MCR with AGL, thanks very much, it is due to December stripping a lot of upside out of MCR IMO.
Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## johnb1 (29 December 2021)

WES
GMG
SHL
CHC


----------



## divs4ever (29 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> Changes/replacements before the Dec 31st cutoff will be accepted by me.
> 
> MCR: Has been a rocket and must run out of fuel soon.



 sadly that rocket ship was supposed to have departed closer to January 5th , but MCR has been a contrary beast  , maybe it has momentum  ( it is the sort of company that will TRY to pay divs at the first sensible moment )


----------



## Inquisitive Finance (29 December 2021)

I'll take - LTR, CXO, AVZ, SYA

Thanks!


----------



## k6722 (29 December 2021)

EMP
GLV
SRN
SHH


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

@k6722   Welcome to ASF. We're happy to see you on board for this CY22 comp. 
Would you please select companies with a price 0.10 and above. 

-----------------

I cannot believe the number of people who don't read the rules or fail to understand them. I'm very pleased to be trading against them in the real markets.


----------



## pabloran (29 December 2021)

tie  pan dev    arr  cheers


----------



## UMike (29 December 2021)

MSB, PVN, PAN, and it is a toss up for 4th but I'll Go CSL over toy and kcn ........

MSB, PVN, PAN, CSL


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

@UMike   PVN?  Do you mean PNV - Polynovo?


----------



## mullokintyre (29 December 2021)

Howdy peter, 
Can I plonk in SHL , OZL , CDA, and SVL
Thanks, Mick


----------



## xris (29 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



My four ASX listed stocks to enter into this competition are:
SPL,  Their products are useful to everyone especially their nasal spray that has been reported to have anti-COVID properties.
CUV, Perhaps the first Biomed company to synthesise and patent a bio-effective molecule
AMP, Share price is Pretty much at rock bottom, so the only direction is up.
DRO. Just a matter of time before their products become standard security items by many military and law enforcement groups


----------



## KiwiM (29 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...






Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe,
I'll try 
XRO
PEB,
AXE,
EVN


----------



## midaso (29 December 2021)

FFX
KNI
PH2
SMI

thanks!


----------



## jamezo10 (29 December 2021)

Excited for this!
Mine are:

1. HIO 
2. JLG
3. FMG 
4. ADT

Also bullish on CRO but that’s below 10 cents. Would’ve been my number 1 otherwise.

Cheers,
James


----------



## victorku (29 December 2021)

Here we go.

ALL
FMG
JLG
TLX


----------



## Black Eugene (29 December 2021)

FMG. Think the twigster is onto something with his renewables and iron ore has to come back  
LCL.  I think gold will make a bit of a comeback
GEV  edgy new transport system for a product that will become relevant
PRL  that product (see above)


----------



## Doh! (29 December 2021)

I’m going to put all my eggs in lithium stocks, I believe it’s going to be a big year for this resource. 
PLS, CXO,LTR and VUL


----------



## Malown1 (29 December 2021)

Hi all, and hope everyone has a great 2022.
My tips for this year are:
TLG - (Talga) graphite play with permits due this year and world shortage forecast for next 5-10 years. (More graphite in a Lithium Ion battery than Lithium!)
PYC - (Phylogica) Bio with proprietry delivery methods for drug cargo's into specific cells. Targeting eyes and Central Nervous System diseases.
NSB - (NeuroScientific Biopharmaceuticals) Bio with disease modifying therapies targeting Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, and Glaucoma amongst others.
SEMI - (ETF for Semiconductors). World shortage of semiconductors may see this ETF with wind in its tail.

Good luck everyone for a solid year ahead!
Malown1.


----------



## Mr Flibble (29 December 2021)

LIS - Everyone wants a better battery, right?
BEN - Growing bank, good div.
FMG - Iron ore price will come back.
NXL - Pure punt.


----------



## Miner (29 December 2021)

My tips for CY 2022 - will update the respective threads.
NXM
A2M, 
BNO, 
RSG

All the best to the participants.
Advance notice - If I win the first prize then  I request Joe to kindly keep 50 pc of the prize money for supporting ASF;
If I win any lower prize then Joe kindly keeps the money to support this awesome forum.
If I go bottom then I will enjoy a good Shiraz from the next door BWS to celebrate end of CY 2022 

Wishing all the members a wonderful and safer New Year.
Regards
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Miner


----------



## Joe Blow (29 December 2021)

Something that seems to have been overlooked by many who are entering the 2022 Full Year competition:



Joe Blow said:


> The rules for the 2022 full calendar year stock tipping competition are as follows:
> 
> You must post in the thread of each of your competition entries, detailing why you think the share price of each will increase in 2022.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 December 2021)

Can I hoist the
EGR
LKE
INR
PRL
For the year 2022


----------



## The Cruising Investor (29 December 2021)

Basically a year for commodities, Gold to shine in 2022.....my picks for next year.
RED
GRS
RVR
PDN


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

@The Cruising Investor  GRS?  Please explain.


----------



## The Cruising Investor (29 December 2021)

Apologies on two fronts 1. Fat fingers - should be GSR  and 2. Just noticed the price so will be withdrawing that selection and replacing with BPT (an oil play)


----------



## pabloran (29 December 2021)

pabloran said:


> tie  pan dev    arr  cheers



tie is my top pick...the guy who started it all up has the integrity and wherewithal to take this one all the way


----------



## Als2own (29 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



I’ll take a punt thanks 

CVN
WBT
KAU
BGT

Holding all
Good luck everyone 
May 2022 be a prosperous one


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

If your selections have a "like" from *Peter2* then they're in the spreadsheet.

*39 *competitors so far (66 last year), maximum number is *100*.

I notice a stack of infrequent posters. Looks like Joe has sent an email to attract flies to the honey. Welcome all.
Don't forget to post a comment in the stock specific threads on all four of your selections.  Just a line can start a discussion.

_*Housekeeping:*_
@noirua  You need a replacement for IVR (<0.10)
@Muschu You need a replacement for TTI, GGE (both <0.10)
@k6722  You need four replacements as all your selections are <0.10.


----------



## Muschu (29 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> @Muschu  very pleased to have you onboard but two of your selections are below 0.10 (TTI, GGE)



Thanks Peter2... I haven't posted here for a while and missed that requirement.  Appreciate you pointing it out.  Will adjust tomorrow if I get a chance.  Regards.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (29 December 2021)

My picks for the year - 

STA - Mineral Sands
RMS - Gold Miner
PEN - Uranium miner
RSG - Gold Miner

Thanks
Iggy


----------



## Frank B (29 December 2021)

VR1 -- AI They are at the cutting edge of technology
GRL - Share price out of favour.  Tony Loc. has been pushing it for a long time
LOT - Uranium play
ATV - Cloud Gaming


----------



## BossMan. (29 December 2021)

BossMan. said:


> Joe,
> 
> I was hoping to do 4ds, but it really has hit lows and is on the way back up but dont see it hitting 0.1 before the 4th
> 
> ...




Its early I know haha, I would like to swap out BBT and put in HIO (Hawson Iron) in its place. Sorry for the muck around, if this is against the rules ignore it - apologies


----------



## Colm Doc (29 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



PLS  lithium will go off this year . AKE  lithium again, well sorted.   QAN, no brainer. WEB, travel stock yep.


----------



## pabloran (30 December 2021)

pabloran said:


> tie  pan dev    arr  cheers


----------



## Muchado (30 December 2021)

ADO - RAT tests, sepsis test, battery tech
ANP - Hope for a wide range of diseases
WKT - Jumbo flake graphite
RLT - Helium

Will write a compelling blurb on each soon. 
Thank you Open Trader, Joe and Peter2


----------



## Nev Morris (30 December 2021)

Good luck to all 😊

AVZ MInerals
ZIP Pay 
AZJ 
AGL
AVZ based on their recent capital gain and the lithium and tin off takes already made.

ZIP pay as they are expanding globally 

Aurizon based on their recent play to buy one rail which will strengthen their fright haulage Oz wide.

AGL because I’m share holder that believes they will come good 🤞🏻


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2021)

_Update_: *44 *competitors so far, limit *100*.

Over 40 competitors who entered CY21 have not posted an entry into CY22 yet.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 December 2021)

Because the last day of December falls on a Friday this year I'm going to extend the deadline for entries until midnight on Sunday evening. I'm sure we'll get a few last minute stragglers who wake up on New Years Day and realise they forgot to enter the yearly competition.


----------



## Ferret (30 December 2021)

My picks for 2021 were  mostly woeful.  Yet I'm sticking with one in 2022....

Going for the beaten up theme.

BPT
SSM
SZL
Z1P


----------



## Bassyabbie (30 December 2021)

IMC

BOA

PTX

ABE

Thanks Joe

New Year to All


----------



## Nicks (30 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



ARU
MQR
HAS
PEK

Thank you


----------



## pabloran (30 December 2021)

pabloran said:


> tie is my top pick...the guy who started it all up has the integrity and wherewithal to take this one all the way






pabloran said:


> tie is my top pick...the guy who started it all up has the integrity and wherewithal to take this one all the way



i think arr not elligible so ill switch to jrv


----------



## kea11 (30 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



PLS, LYC, ACL, BLX: All have great underlying fundy's, and are in sectors poised for or experiencing growth in a rotating market.


----------



## kea11 (30 December 2021)

All have great underlying fundy's, and are in sectors poised for or experiencing growth in a rotating market.


----------



## average trader (30 December 2021)

1. HCH - large copper discovery in chile being expanded and presented to investors 
2. ICI - blockchain gaming tech
3. SYR - graphite and anode production in America
4. ZIP - shorters getting squeezed on nasdaq listing .
Good luck to all -


----------



## raimop (30 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe
my selections are
CE1 currently producing oil in Canada and planning more wells in 2022
CKA set to commence mining coking coal in Indonesia in 2022
GAS  aiming to meet gas shortage in eastern Australia & 
WLE a LIC investing in top 200 on ASX
Thanks
raimop


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2021)

@Joe Blow 

Is closing date for entries midnight 31st Dec. 2021 or midnight 3rd January 2022.

I am presently awaiting parts for the Arnage at Dead Man's Creek in bloody NSW and hope to cross the border into Queensland at Hebel to return to normality tomorrow once my PCR test comes through. 

I'm relying on ole Elon's Starlink to post atm. and it is patchy here in the Creek. 

If closing for this and the January Comp is tomorrow 31st December, I may need to get Mulga Bill to assist. 

I have the 4 + 1 ready. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (30 December 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> @Joe Blow
> 
> Is closing date for entries midnight 31st Dec. 2021 or midnight 3rd January 2022.




Deadline is midnight on Sunday, 2 January 2022.


----------



## Wedgy (30 December 2021)

Please put me in for:
AGL
RRL
FMG
SOR


----------



## investtrader (30 December 2021)

Can't see me repeating this year, but here they are -
SYR
PAN
CXO
RED

All have ESTABLISHED momentum.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2021)

Ole Musk has lit his stogie again. My internet works.

As I cannot see anything but doom and gloom for markets my picks for the CY22 Competition are conservative, firstly three well known Australian companies with good cash flow which should survive the following : A market crash, a rise in interest rates, the tuliping of Crypto, and a fall of the $USD. This will occur imo when the final and worst Covid variant hits. Ω Omega.

Not to mention the rise of Hydrogen which is not for small players into which all three are full in. 

I also have a very cheap nice little Aussie golder, it will look cheap anyway when one of my primary school grandchildren hack into blockchain and destroy the Crypto mines. 

I will post in their threads.

RIO
WES
FMG
NXM

My best wishes for success to all entrants.

gg


----------



## Muschu (30 December 2021)

Apologies for listing 2 stocks <10c.  Let's see if I can get it right with these:
AOU
PNN
PRL
NIC


----------



## finicky (30 December 2021)

Straight out of the oven - from the 2020  Comp winner 🏆     .....

*HRZ* - Horizon Minerals: 'cocked and loaded' for 2022 (Donald Trump was right - as usual)
*KWR* - Kingwest Resources: hot hot hot, sitting on top of something big at lake Goongarrie.
*S2R* - S2 Resources: surrounds and along strike from Fosterville mine, elite management.
*KCN*  - Kingsgate Consolidated: settlement pending from Thai junta.

Assuming I have till midnight Sunday 2 Jan to post on them.


----------



## Sean K (30 December 2021)

finicky said:


> Straight out of the oven - from the 2020  Comp winner 🏆     .....
> 
> *HRZ* - Horizon Minerals: 'cocked and loaded' for 2022 (Donald Trump was right - as usual)
> *KWR* - Kingwest Resources: hot hot hot, sitting on top of something big at lake Goongarrie.
> ...




I would pick all these too. But I think I'll pip you, just because my picks are unloved turds that can't go too much lower.


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2021)

One thing I've learned administering the last few years CY comps is that small cap dogs of one year go much lower the next. I'm going to estimate that this applies to 95% of the stocks <0.20.

Of course all you "heroes" will think that this won't apply to your selections. Everyone can't be in the top 5%. Yep, dogs remain dogs.


----------



## Sean K (30 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> One thing I've learned administering the last few years CY comps is that small cap dogs of one year go much lower the next. I'm going to estimate that this applies to 95% of the stocks <0.20.
> 
> Of course all you "heroes" will think that this won't apply to your selections. Everyone can't be in the top 5%. Yep, dogs remain dogs.




What?


----------



## divs4ever (30 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> I would pick all these too. But I think I'll pip you, just because my picks are unloved turds that can't go too much lower.



optimist  !!

 i used to think that   then somebody decides to consolidate  , and down she wanders again

 let's use BLY as an example ( but certainly not  the only rocket-assisted 'fleabag ' )

 but good luck everyone


----------



## Trader X (30 December 2021)

My picks, counting on the electrification theme to boost local materials producers and Gold to finally shine in 2022...

*NVX* - Novonix Limited
*GOR* - Gold Road Resources Limited
*SFR* - Sandfire Resources Limited
*NIC* - Nickel Mines Limited


----------



## Sean K (30 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> optimist  !!
> 
> i used to think that   then somebody decides to consolidate  , and down she wanders again
> 
> ...




I am in no way an optimist - I'm a sceptic, pessimist, bear, at heart. My explanation for those selections above is poor. The real answers are in the stock threads.


----------



## xris (31 December 2021)

xris said:


> My four ASX listed stocks to enter into this competition are:
> SPL,  Their products are useful to everyone especially their nasal spray that has been reported to have anti-COVID properties.
> CUV, Perhaps the first Biomed company to synthesise and patent a bio-effective molecule
> AMP, Share price is Pretty much at rock bottom, so the only direction is up.
> DRO. Just a matter of time before their products become standard security items by many military and law enforcement groups



I joined this forum shortly after 'CommSec Community' announced that is was shutting down:
and on the recommendation of some of the other members: to continue our relationship.......
Unfortunately, life's other responsibilities have taken precedence with my time
and I haven't quite settled in to this forum like I did with CommSec.
But fortunately, I'm financially secure,
thanks to my (and my dad's) real estate investments and more recently my CUV investment that's returned 600++%
So anything I have in the stock market is just 'Play Money' that can expand but won't really impact my current wealth and life style if it all disappeared: having already secured my kids "financial" future with at least ?? more than one properties each ??

And this is not about bragging: that's not my nature: Just the way my life has unfolded
52 yrs ago *I wasn't* clever enough to get into Melb Uni Medical School
then 20 yrs later *I was* clever enough to be appointed on the academic and research staff of Melb Uni Medical School.
where I did some interesting research into Stress and Blood pressure:
Published a few papers in reputable medical journals and presented at a few national and international conferences.
Not giving up is one key to success.

And a couple days ago came the "tipping e-mail"
which reminded me of that age-old saying
'You gotta be in it to win it'
and in doing so, the penny suddenly dropped: regarding my enrolment in this forum.

Of the stocks I picked;
I believe *SPL *will rival CSL, once they get the necessary approval from USA and Australia will follow suite.
Just like CUV went from <$ to $50+ after they got their USA FDA approval:
SPL's *vivagel* has every pubescent woman as a potential client:
and their *nasal spray *I believe will become just as popular as  ASPIRIN/PANADOL:
and it has broader antiviral properties than any CSL Vaccine.
*CUV *has recently pulled back to <$30,
don't know why, and don't really care, other than I see this an opportunity to buy before they regain old territory.
*AMP* I chose because they too have come back a long way from their hey-day.
I can't see them disappearing (like some stocks I've owned DSH and IOT come to mind),
and like all things that flourish after a bushfire or flood, I expect AMP to do the same.
*DRO* reminds me of my early days with CUV, because they also have a product that I believe every military and law enforcement agency will eventually have as stock standard equipment:
though I suspect that the Co directors are doing what all fledgeling Co's do:
lining their own pockets with new revenue raising placements and performance incentives.

But if I'm wrong, it doesn't really matter, because all this is just a game.
Winning is better than losing.
and life goes on, regardless.


----------



## taztiger (31 December 2021)

JAN is a rapidly growing global education technology market
ALC develops analytical healthcare software with large overseas markets in prospect
CHL is an arms' length RV hirer with a rapid growth rate but low capital requirements
PLS is a producer of lithium and tantalum which are in skyrocketing demand
Here's hoping I can do better than my AFL tipping


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2021)

A really big thanks to Pete 2 for his tireless recording of the years trading 
Fantastic effort 

please enter everyone it’s worth a win and gives you an insight to medium term trading 

From last last year to a respectable position this year was a personal win if nothing else 
Aim for me is to beat 20% My own personal benchmark.

Goodluck everyone set your own benchmark!


----------



## fatgecko302 (31 December 2021)

Ok, newbie here, but can't resist a stock picking competition, so here's my kites:

* FZO - outstanding management; highly scalable product (internet monitoring etc. for kids); making very rapid inroads in US and UK markets both organically and by acquisition.
* RAC - absolute belter of a product with global significance for cancer treatment.  Still reckon it's got plenty of distance to run.
* CEL - massive drilling programme underway intercepting large ore body; resource to be published Q1 2022.
* GBM - bit of a punt; they're looking for another Pajingo in Qld; great management; systematic drilling going deeper than historical shallow drilling in known gold jurisdiction.

Thanks for running the competition.  Great to see so many active players!


----------



## Rabbithop (31 December 2021)

xris said:


> I joined this forum shortly after 'CommSec Community' announced that is was shutting down:
> and on the recommendation of some of the other members: to continue our relationship.......
> Unfortunately, life's other responsibilities have taken precedence with my time
> and I haven't quite settled in to this forum like I did with CommSec.
> ...



Hello Xris n soon A very Happy New Year to you. Well SPL had finally took a step forward n 2 steps back doing the dance. I see you are still set your heart on SPL  hope it comes true for you. I exited mine, unfortunately both my grandkids portfolios, I bought in for them.
SPL to arrival CSL...likely when I ask long gone six foot under. Only my thought.
AMP reputation long gone as far as I am concern.
Try LYC n PLS


----------



## Rabbithop (31 December 2021)

taztiger said:


> JAN is a rapidly growing global education technology market
> ALC develops analytical healthcare software with large overseas markets in prospect
> CHL is an arms' length RV hirer with a rapid growth rate but low capital requirements
> PLS is a producer of lithium and tantalum which are in skyrocketing demand
> Here's hoping I can do better than my AFL tipping



Thumb up for your PLS. Waiting for a bit more profit to win a new whole kitchen renovation.
Buying another parcel to profit a new bathroom renovation.


----------



## charlsie (31 December 2021)

thanks for putting this all together guys. Hopefully i'll do it right this year
VHT
ADN
HXL
MFG
 excuse my ignorance, but i can't find a link to this years list and i'm wondering where to find it, or do we just wait for peter to post them?
good luck to all


----------



## noirua (31 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> If your selections have a "like" from *Peter2* then they're in the spreadsheet.
> 
> *39 *competitors so far (66 last year), maximum number is *100*.
> 
> ...



peter2: I will replace IVR with JMS Jupiter Mines - thanks


----------



## Sean K (31 December 2021)

charlsie said:


> thanks for putting this all together guys. Hopefully i'll do it right this year
> VHT
> ADN
> HXL
> ...







__





						Tipping Competition for Full CY 2021
					

Tight between top 3. :nailbiting:




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Inquisitive Finance (31 December 2021)

Inquisitive Finance said:


> I'll take - LTR, CXO, AVZ, SYA
> 
> Thanks!



Just putting a reason for my entries: Tesla will keep going up as with other EV manufacturers and lithium will benefit from this as they increase production and reduce their reliance on parts that rely on cobalt manganese.


----------



## rtjoa (31 December 2021)

I'll give this a go.

*ACW* - Speculating on positive Alzheimer's Disease results expected in H2 CY2022 (plenty of phase 2 in the works)
*IXC* - Cheapest EV around for companies with plenty of phase 3 trials otw. Cashed up and repurposed drugs (safety profile has been proven before). Shares are tightly held by insiders
*MZZ -* Top management, 800k OZ MRE with plenty of exploration upside in 2022 as drilling continues!
*SDV -* CF positive, plenty of interesting opportunities with big names in the pipeline. Recently sold down and currently trading below CR price. ESG thematic (water treatment).


----------



## KevinBB (31 December 2021)

In order, IOZ, BLD, WBC and BOQ.

Thanks,
KH


----------



## El Dufus (31 December 2021)

First time ever.

CIM - formerly Leighton Holdings, diversified construction
CWP - property development
PDL - formerly BT Group, investment management services
RRL - gold producer, inflation protection

El Dufus


----------



## Knobby22 (31 December 2021)

I haven't done enough research but here goes.

SKT - one of those big bottom shares, started rising but hopefully a fair way to go. NZ company.
PNV - Out of favour, SP will turn around.
DTL - everyone back at work will turn this in the right direction. 
MSB - I know, I know. But a bit happening and could jump by end of year. I have to pick something that may move big.


----------



## PetEarwig (31 December 2021)

Thanks for facilitating us having a yearly comp again Joe and Peter2. 
My entries for 2022 are:
LGP
ADO
BNO
ARU
Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## xris (31 December 2021)

Rabbithop said:


> Hello Xris n soon A very Happy New Year to you. Well SPL had finally took a step forward n 2 steps back doing the dance. I see you are still set your heart on SPL  hope it comes true for you. I exited mine, unfortunately both my grandkids portfolios, I bought in for them.
> SPL to arrival CSL...likely when I ask long gone six foot under. Only my thought.
> AMP reputation long gone as far as I am concern.
> Try LYC n PLS



Hi ' Rabbithop': a familiar name from CommSec. and I believe we've both had the same experience with IOT.
You may recall my CommSec posts (story/experience) about CUV, and that I'm a rather patient long term investor rather than a trader.

I have the same sentiment about SPL, and like many have been rather disappointed by their uneventful take-offs,:
Happy to see where they end up at the end of the year.

and a happy new year to you.


----------



## Kingsleap (31 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2022 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  We're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2022.
> 
> Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatgecko302 (31 December 2021)

fatgecko302 said:


> Ok, newbie here, but can't resist a stock picking competition, so here's my kites:
> 
> * FZO - outstanding management; highly scalable product (internet monitoring etc. for kids); making very rapid inroads in US and UK markets both organically and by acquisition.
> * RAC - absolute belter of a product with global significance for cancer treatment.  Still reckon it's got plenty of distance to run.
> ...



Oops, that should be GBZ (code) for GBM (company).


----------



## Springs (31 December 2021)

My tips for 2022   SHP potash BDM diamonds CYM copper SVL silver many thanks Springs


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2021)

My entries:

AGL
AMP
CGC
YAL

I'll post the reasons in the relevant threads but in short, my thinking is mid caps on the grounds of a move to safety whilst still having potential for significant price moves and picking stocks which have been beaten up despite the underlying industry remaining sound at least in the medium term.


----------



## Daber (31 December 2021)

1. VR1
2. 3DP
3. NEU
4. TLX


----------



## access (31 December 2021)

BRN
EXR
SMN
RAC


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2022)

_*Update*_*: * *70* competitors (so far) surpassing last year.

Remember, if Peter2 has liked the post with your selections or replacements they're IN. 

The last batch of entrants made no mistakes (or corrected them when noticed). It saves me time. Thank you. 

I'll post the spreadsheets when the entries are closed. 

*Housekeeping: *

@k6722 still waiting for 4 replacements as all selections <0.10


----------



## Scorn (1 January 2022)

LKE
PEN
RAC
BRN


----------



## Go Figure (1 January 2022)

Happy New Year.

My competition selections are 

5GG  Pentanet Limited
GRR  Grange Resources Limited
IMU  Imugene Limited
SBM  St Barbara Limited 

Thank you


----------



## Tropico (1 January 2022)

First time in this comp, not quite sure about the rules for selecting stocks that others have already picked but I'll go for:

JRV
FAL
POS
BEM


----------



## divs4ever (1 January 2022)

for the year long comp.  , multiple members selecting the same share SEEMS to be acceptable 

 watching the 10 cents  lower limit seems to be the main hurdle ( picks of 10 cents or more at the start of the comp. )

 good luck everybody


----------



## basilio (1 January 2022)

Lets see where these go

FMG
NMT
WIN
HRL

Cheers


----------



## Logique2 (1 January 2022)

If the 2022 comp is still open ..anyway thanks Joe and Peter2.

AVZ  -AVZ Min
NMT  -Neometals
PDN  -Paladin (everything old is new again ..those were the days)
BBUS - Betashares US (understand ETFs are accepted?)


----------



## bigdog (1 January 2022)

*I missed last years tipping and for 2022 tipping and I do not hold these!

GTK – GENTRACK

GDC – GLOBAL CENTRE GROUP

BSX – BLACKSTONE MINERALS

PBH – POINTSBET HOLDINGS*


----------



## debtfree (1 January 2022)

My 4 selections for 2022 - I did my best to pick stocks that have not been picked, just to bring other companies to the Competition. 
Good luck everyone.

*ANG **-* Industrials - Engineering and manufacturing equipment for the mining industry*
AZL **- *Materials - Lithium*
IPD* - Healthcare - Medical Devices
*MQR *- Materials - Lithium

Thanks Joe and Peter.


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2022)

*Update: * *77* competitors so far

Most popular selections:




If anyone wants to change their selections you've go until closing time, Midnight Jan 2nd. 

eg. Two of my selections figure in the most popular, *PDN*, *ARU*. 
May I replace them with *92E*, *RTR,* pretty please P2.


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2022)

Most popular selections:  (update)


----------



## martyvee (1 January 2022)

Hopefully still in time...
Focus is mainly on precious metals explorers with high upside on any drilling success. Precious metals due to my high inflation expectations, and what I see as a very risky global financial system.
Also potash fertilizer which may benefit from food supply issues rearing their head as hangover from Covid etc

OMX Au and base metals in Lachlan Fold Belt
PGD Au and Li explorer in Pilbara
S2R Au explorer with new tenement adjacent Fosterville
SHP Potash for fertilizer


----------



## Greynomad99 (2 January 2022)

Contests like this favour the fundamental analysts who are lucky enough to pick a low value stock with promise who do kick a goal and their price rockets. As a chartist I’ve got a bit of a handicap in that charting won’t predict long term goal kickers – it’s more accurate in seeing short/medium term potential. So no hope of winning (maybe the wooden spoon) but in the interest of supporting the forum here’s my ‘pin the tail on the donkey' selections.

I scanned the ASX300 for stocks coming off a significant low and have a chart that suggests they might come back from the dead. I found 13 but the following seemed to offer the most promise.

PDN Lower value stock – so more chance to move up

RRL Coming of a large price channel low – something it has moved up strongly from previously

SPL At a low and should go higher – especially if its products under development get traction

WEB Could be a winner once COVID morphs into just another common cold and people stop worrying about travel (a lot of pent up demand.


----------



## KevinBB (2 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Contests like this favour the fundamental analysts who are lucky enough to pick a low value stock with promise who do kick a goal and their price rockets. As a chartist I’ve got a bit of a handicap in that charting won’t predict long term goal kickers – it’s more accurate in seeing short/medium term potential. So no hope of winning (maybe the wooden spoon) but in the interest of supporting the forum here’s my ‘pin the tail on the donkey' selections.
> 
> I scanned the ASX300 for stocks coming off a significant low and have a chart that suggests they might come back from the dead. I found 13 but the following seemed to offer the most promise.
> 
> ...



I think you're in the wrong thread, @Greynomad99 - unless, of course, they are accepting late entries for the 2021 competition.
KH


----------



## peter2 (2 January 2022)

All good, GN99. You're in for 2022.


----------



## Greynomad99 (2 January 2022)

KevinBB said:


> I think you're in the wrong thread, @Greynomad99 - unless, of course, they are accepting late entries for the 2021 competition.
> KH



Yes, picked up wrong thread. Hopefully JB can shift my post to the 2022 thread.


----------



## UMike (2 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> @UMike   PVN?  Do you mean PNV - Polynovo?



Yea. Second time I did that.
Thanks P2


----------



## craigj (2 January 2022)

ALC
AXE
BOE
RED

Thanks Joe and Peter


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Contests like this favour the fundamental analysts who are lucky enough to pick a low value stock with promise who do kick a goal and their price rockets. As a chartist I’ve got a bit of a handicap in that charting won’t predict long term goal kickers – it’s more accurate in seeing short/medium term potential. So no hope of winning (maybe the wooden spoon) but in the interest of supporting the forum here’s my ‘pin the tail on the donkey' selections.
> 
> I scanned the ASX300 for stocks coming off a significant low and have a chart that suggests they might come back from the dead. I found 13 but the following seemed to offer the most promise.
> 
> ...




Hmmm I don’t know about that
As a fellow Chartist 80% wasn’t bad this year
Last the year before was lack of time

having developed techtrader which did very well over 7 years of live trading and with Pete 2 more technical than Fundamental I think we do and will do fine
The disadvantage of course is that when the trades we pick go south we would be out well before 12 mths but we are exposed for the full 12 mths

Fundamental traders have the same issue them —- may —— have exited well before the 12 mths

Pete is it possible to show if the entry is Tecnical or Fundamentally based Mine are technical.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2022)

tech/a said:


> Hmmm I don’t know about that
> 
> Is it possible to show if the entry is Technical or Fundamental?



It's not binary, I don't reckon. And other factors at play, as well.


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> It's not binary, I don't reckon. And other factors at play, as well.



Yes agree but thought there maybe some interest as it’s constantly debated


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2022)

AXE top pick
CE1
MGV
NCZ


----------



## Faramir (2 January 2022)

I had a very busy two weeks and I thought that I would miss out on this yearly comp. I had absolutely no idea which stocks to pick. So I let The Bull (thebull.com.au) decide for me 😂 If I am right (should I say if they are right), then these stocks are in a Bull phrase. If I am wrong - then my picks are completely Bull #$$*

LCK
MM8
PLY
SHG

If I had to pick the best one? Maybe LCK because it’s first off my list alphabetically and closest to 10 cents.


----------



## Miner (3 January 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Deadline is midnight on Sunday, 2 January 2022.



Hi @Joe Blow  Monday 3 January ASX and banks are closed in Australia, so may be you extend one day more for closing


----------



## greggles (3 January 2022)

I almost forgot about this competition this year. I hope I'm not too late. These are my picks:

A1M - Great management, copper producer, awesome exploration projects
HIO - Great Iron ore project
KWR - Lots of potential here
RRR - Massive sulphides = yes, yes, yes.

Just a random selection of stocks I think will do well in 2022. I will post in their threads in the next couple of days.


----------



## Miner (3 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> I would pick all these too. But I think I'll pip you, just because my picks are unloved turds that can't go too much lower.



@Sean K  and @finicky
Interesting Pip .
As @Joe Blow has not specified the tie in rule so I am assuming if both of you win, then Joe has to award two first prizes.
If he asks you to share, which means the second prize holder will take more money than the first prize holder


----------



## PZ99 (3 January 2022)

Usually if there's a tie for 1st the next runner would be 3rd.

So both winners would get $750 each and 3rd gets the $350


----------



## Greynomad99 (3 January 2022)

tech/a said:


> Hmmm I don’t know about that
> As a fellow Chartist 80% wasn’t bad this year
> Last the year before was lack of time
> 
> ...



Agreed that T/A should do OK - just not as well as F/A I suspect. And obviously someone who pursues both disciplines would have an even greater advantage. I'd be interested in the stats as well but I wonder how many choices are stocks that you would go out and put your money on today and how many have an element of a 'bit of a punt' in the hope of a big percentage gain.


----------



## investtrader (3 January 2022)

Hey Peter,

Can I change SYR to TIE?  

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2022)

Miner said:


> Hi @Joe Blow  Monday 3 January ASX and banks are closed in Australia, so may be you extend one day more for closing




I forgot today was a public holiday, so I don't mind extending the deadline until midnight tonight. I can't remember when we had so many public holidays. Six public holidays in the last couple of weeks. Anyway, it is a nice surprise that today is a public holiday. I'm going to have an unexpected slow day and do some weeding and put something in the slow cooker.


----------



## divs4ever (3 January 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> I forgot today was a public holiday, so I don't mind extending the deadline until midnight tonight. I can't remember when we had so many public holidays. Six public holidays in the last couple of weeks. Anyway, it is a nice surprise that today is a public holiday. I'm going to have an unexpected slow day and do some weeding and put something in the slow cooker.



enjoy !


----------



## bux2000 (3 January 2022)

Could I try these please Joe

FMG
A1M
CVV
HYM

Good luck to everyone

bux


----------



## brerwallabi (3 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Agreed that T/A should do OK - just not as well as F/A I suspect. And obviously someone who pursues both disciplines would have an even greater advantage. I'd be interested in the stats as well but I wonder how many choices are stocks that you would go out and put your money on today and how many have an element of a 'bit of a punt' in the hope of a big percentage gain.



All my picks for the year I actually own.
The picks were XF1, NIC, AIS and PAN all four met my criteria from a fundamental point of view.
With the exception of AIS, from a chart perspective all were trending up and from an objective Elliot Wave point of view may have a long way to go.
AIS I have quite a small holding 7500 shares, again from an Elliot Wave point of view it met criteria after a 5 up and 3 down and showing a possible cup and handle over a three year period. The last couple of months it seems to be ranging between 15 to 17 cents on considerably lower volume my thinking is it breaks upwards.


----------



## divs4ever (3 January 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> All my picks for the year I actually own.
> The picks were XF1, NIC, AIS and PAN all four met my criteria from a fundamental point of view.
> With the exception of AIS, from a chart perspective all were trending up and from an objective Elliot Wave point of view may have a long way to go.
> AIS I have quite a small holding 7500 shares, again from an Elliot Wave point of view it met criteria after a 5 up and 3 down and showing a possible cup and handle over a three year period. The last couple of months it seems to be ranging between 15 to 17 cents on considerably lower volume my thinking is it breaks upwards.



 i don't hold PWR ( yet ) i didn't hold ABE  when i posted the entry  , but do , now  and hold the other two ( EVN and SIG for several years )

 i also hold AIS  and am looking to buy more if it dips noticeably below 15c ( where i bought in ) 

 good luck 

 the Chinese New Year  normally takes away gold/copper price support for a a couple of months  , but i see a falling US dollar ( compared to most commodities )  but rising costs might be the confounding factor


----------



## peter2 (3 January 2022)

*84* competitors so far.

There's got to be approx 20 who participated last year who have not submitted any selections this year.


----------



## tech/a (3 January 2022)

Natural attrition 
May not be on site any longer


----------



## peter2 (3 January 2022)

Here's the full list with their current selections.  In alphabetical order. 

Please let me know if there's any mistakes, omissions or you'd like to make changes.


----------



## TechnoCap (3 January 2022)

1. SOR
2. AXE
3. DEV
4. LOT

currently holding these nominated stocks


----------



## divs4ever (3 January 2022)

tech/a said:


> Natural attrition
> May not be on site any longer



 would prefer to think  they  are having a fantastic holiday funded  by last year's earnings


----------



## Greynomad99 (4 January 2022)

I expect the correction/bear market I believe to be on the horizon (which with the stock market could be tomorrow or still a few months away) will probably test all of us - with the speculative end of the market most likely to be hurt the most. Anyway, that's tomorrow and as traders/investors what's happening now is more important.

XAO has broken up out of a pennant pattern and while movements this time of the year need to be considered in light of the thin market with the Big End of Town generally on leave. This could see last weeks late Santa Rally push on a little more.


----------



## eskys (4 January 2022)

Big end of town might come back braver than they left before the break. Cap notes are red today (what's on my screen) Wondering if this is a telling sign? Lots of people have been cautious, expecting a pullback......will be nice when big end of town comes back feeling energised and start a party. Premarket down 46


Greynomad99 said:


> I expect the correction/bear market I believe to be on the horizon (which with the stock market could be tomorrow or still a few months away) will probably test all of us - with the speculative end of the market most likely to be hurt the most. Anyway, that's tomorrow and as traders/investors what's happening now is more important.
> 
> XAO has broken up out of a pennant pattern and while movements this time of the year need to be considered in light of the thin market with the Big End of Town generally on leave. This could see last weeks late Santa Rally push on a little more.




​


----------



## ammie (8 January 2022)

I missed the cutoff for the competition but will post regardless, just in case it is of interest to anyone.

My four top picks for this year are:
1. IVZ
2. TLX
3. ANP
4. PXS

IVZ - Invictus Energy - oil and gas explorer in Zimbabwe. Has a potentially great tenement which was left unexplored because of the lack of interest in gas in the 80s and then political issues after that. Drilling its maiden well in May with another to follow shortly after. Good chance of success. Energy market in Africa has changed considerably over the decades and there is a strong demand for their gas if they are successful. Infrastructure is pretty good so getting their product to market should be relatively cheap and easy, compared to other locations. Potential to be a multibagger.

TLX - Telix - biotech which has just received FDA approval for their prostate imaging product. It's operating worldwide so will continue to advance in other jurisdictions as well plus it has multiple other products at various stages of development. Very switched on management. Taking the approach of developing via fast track channels where possible to expedite development. Catalysts this year will be revenues and further advances in their pipeline. Quite a large stock and multibagger last year but I still think it's got the potential to double (or more) again this year. 

ANP - another biotech but at the other end of the market. On the cusp of commencing their stage 2/3 trials for DMD. I'm hoping this will be a 3 bagger this year - should increase more than TLX but less than IVZ if everything goes to plan.

PXS - I didn't have a 4th stock which is why I didn't get an entry in prior to closing. Out of desperation, I have chosen PXS as it has the most potential out of my other biotechs. Good management. Some good products under development. Might go nowhere or might multibag. For me, it's a coin toss where this will end up in Dec but I'm pretty confident it won't be negative.


----------



## divs4ever (8 January 2022)

welcome to posting

 there will be a new monthly contest  starting late January  for February , only one pick for the month .. then the problem is which one ( that nobody else has picked for that month )

 good luck with your picks


----------



## ammie (9 January 2022)

divs4ever said:


> welcome to posting
> 
> there will be a new monthly contest  starting late January  for February , only one pick for the month .. then the problem is which one ( that nobody else has picked for that month )
> 
> good luck with your picks



Thank you!


----------



## raimop (14 January 2022)

Hi Joe
will there be a monthly scorecard to see how we are going with our tips?
Thanks


----------



## peter2 (14 January 2022)

raimop said:


> Hi Joe
> will there be a monthly scorecard to see how we are going with our tips?




Yes there will be monthly updates like last year. They're posted after the close on the last trading day of the month.

You've started OK, but well behind the leaders.




@trrt has selected both BRN and CXO


----------



## peter2 (30 January 2022)

I have decided to use the weekend to provide an update for the CY2022 Competition. As there are more participants this year it takes more time to collate the results and I prefer to do this over the weekend rather than during the week. 

This year there are *86* competitors and they've selected *231* individual stocks.


----------



## peter2 (30 January 2022)

*January 2022 update:*   XAO was down *6.6%

Leader : *@pabloran *+30%* (ARR)

*2nd:  *@trrt *+20%* (BRN, CXO)

*3rd: *@Craton *+19%* (BRN)



*Participants above the XAO index. (44/86 = 51%)*




*Participants below the XAO index.*


----------



## frugal.rock (30 January 2022)

@peter2
I was wondering;
1. How long it takes you to do this?
and
2. If you would like a hand, I could do half of them if needed or wanted?

Is any of the process automated?

Many hands make light work, however, too many cooks spoil the broth...


----------



## KevinBB (30 January 2022)

Hello @peter2 
Will the opening prices be adjusted for those stocks going ex-dividend during the year, in the same way that the monthly competition opening price is adjusted?
Thanks,
KH


----------



## Logique2 (30 January 2022)

You touch on a good point Frugal. 
Peter2 is taking on a ridiculous amount of work on our behalf.
Aren't  there are enough tech savvy posters in here to assist Peter2 towards a database software  that could make his life easier. For example, but not confined to MS Access.


----------



## peter2 (30 January 2022)

*Thanks for the offer*. I timed the process today. 

(1) Manually input prices into the spreadsheet:  67 min

(2) Sort order by cut & pasting: 25 min  

All up : about 1.5hr.

re #1: I could create a macro to download the data from the CY22 watchlist into the spreadsheet. However the way I've set up the spreadsheet it gets awkward when the next months data is input. It replaces the prior months data and I want to keep it all. It could be done but I'm not certain it would work out so easily each month. 

The main xls looks like this; 




I suppose I could get the prices from the watchlist and transfer them into the monthly column based on the stockcode in column B.
Any suggestions would be welcome if it saves 30min. If you prefer to PM me please do. 

re #2 Tricky for me to create a macro to sort every fifth line (by totals) without getting the other lines out of order. This becomes less work as the year progresses as the order gets more established.


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> *January 2022 update:*   XAO was down *6.6%
> 
> Leader : *@pabloran *+30%* (ARR)
> 
> ...




I've bought more of all my picks since New Year's, can I average down?


----------



## peter2 (30 January 2022)

@KevinBB  I include all divs and capital returns at the EOY for the place getters only. This saves me lots of work throughout the year. If a competitor is not in the top 5 at the EOY an extra 4% on anyone's total doesn't really matter. 

If anyone is having a few bets with friends on the EOY result then I'm sure they'll adjust my results as they see fit. 


@Sean K  I think you already have. Good luck with that strategy.


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> @Sean K  I think you already have. Good luck with that strategy.




Hopefully, my FA strategic abilities are better than my TA trading tactics at this stage of my life.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> I suppose I could get the prices from the watchlist and transfer them into the monthly column based on the stockcode in column B.



From memory this may be Lookup or Vlookup function in Excel.  
I don't know how to get it working though. Maybe one of the Excel geniuses could help to automate that bit?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 January 2022)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2022)

gg


----------



## brerwallabi (31 January 2022)

Didn’t think I was going so badly but overall as I hold just slightly in the black just.


----------



## divs4ever (31 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> I have decided to use the weekend to provide an update for the CY2022 Competition. As there are more participants this year it takes more time to collate the results and I prefer to do this over the weekend rather than during the week.
> 
> This year there are *86* competitors and they've selected *231* individual stocks.



music to Joe's heart i should think 

good luck everybody


----------



## divs4ever (31 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> *January 2022 update:* XAO was down *6.6%
> 
> Leader : *@pabloran *+30%* (ARR)
> 
> ...




so  you are saying with 3 picks in the RED and -6% i am still in front of the XAO ( despite trying NOT to be )



 what a month , so far


----------



## debtfree (31 January 2022)

@peter2 Thanks for the time you put into the update of the Competition. 

I do have a backup spreadsheet for the yearly comp just in case you take off on us and go on a cruise or extended overseas holiday.
I have each tipster's data box set up roughly the same as you but I don't save each month's data. 
I copy/paste latest prices into the spreadsheet next to  ASX codes list for all the stocks then I have the VLOOKUP formula to retrieve prices from this list. So all latest prices for each stock in tipster's box fill in automatically.
I don't sort each tipster's box, the leader board I have automatically drags each tipster's profit % next to their name then I highlight all names and percentages then sort highest to lowest (1st to last).

@peter2 If I can help you in any way or if any part of the spreadsheet is helpful I'm only too happy to help out.


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2022)

@debtfree  Thanks for your support and the others who prompted me into becoming more efficient. 
I have worked out how to use the VLOOKUP formula and it will save me an hour of data entry. 
Next month I'll see if I can get the time taken to <30 min total.


----------



## divs4ever (31 January 2022)

and thanks for jinxing the ABE price  , i finally filled the order that was first hit on December 20th 2021 ( in four part-filled orders , sheesh )

  i guess that has spoiled the overall average  since it is down 40% for the day ( so far )

 cheers 

 three more orders to go 

 good luck everyone


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2022)

*Almost the end of Feb22 update*:   XAO held steady this month at *-6.5%* for the year. 

Most portfolios lost value this month. The top of the leaderboard held their value while the bottom lost more. 
Cream rising to the top very quickly but unlikely to hold their freshness until the EOY.  

*Current Leader* :  @pabloran *+25%

2nd*: @Craton *+18%

3rd*: @trrt *+17%*


_*Best Monthly performances:*_ * >10%*
@The Cruising Investor +13%
@explod  +11%

*Profitable Competitors *: only 13/85 (15%)

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 31/85 (36%)


----------



## peter2 (28 February 2022)

It seems that while the auto download saves me heaps of time it doesn't pick up certain problems like name changes and cap returns.
@debtfree  has kindly mentioned a few errors that need to be addressed now.

@bux2000 *HYM* is now *IPX* and the price is now lower. Sorry about that.

@KevinBB *BLD* had the cap return (2.65). An immediate adjustment looks better in the monthly data.  I've deducted 2.65 from the open price.




Looks like I should check all the charts after I've autoloaded the data. If nothing else it'll keep me in touch with all 231 stocks.
_btw_  Most of the charts look disgusting as they're going straight down.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 February 2022)

what with dividends and splits and capital payments,let alone reincarnations, looks like a lot of work, @peter2 

Many thanks. 


> _btw_ Most of the charts look disgusting as they're going straight down



too true. seemed to be a lot of *red *and not much *green*. Did anyone get 4 in the Green? Too many had 4 reds !


----------



## bux2000 (1 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> @bux2000 *HYM* is now *IPX* and the price is now lower. Sorry about that.



That is certainly not your fault.

 Can I thank you too for all the painstaking work that you do and the time you spend.
I always enjoy your posts they are always interesting and informative.

bux


----------



## Craton (1 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> *Almost the end of Feb22 update*:   XAO held steady this month at *-6.5%* for the year.
> 
> Most portfolios lost value this month. The top of the leaderboard held their value while the bottom lost more.
> Cream rising to the top very quickly but unlikely to hold their freshness until the EOY.
> ...




Cream???
Lol, yes I'm expecting at least one (if not all) of my tips to be on the sore side by EOY.
Even though I'm a glass half full type, I expect the worst and anything else is a bonus. Like being at the pointy end at any time along the journey!!!

As always, appreciate your time and effort Peter.


----------



## Logique2 (20 March 2022)

debtfree said:


> @peter2 Thanks for the time you put into the update of the Competition.
> 
> I do have a backup spreadsheet for the yearly comp just in case you take off on us and go on a cruise or extended overseas holiday.
> I have each tipster's data box set up roughly the same as you but I don't save each month's data.
> ...



Much appreciated debtfree..😃


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2022)

*End of March 22 update*: XAO gained 6.4% this month and ends at *+0.1%* for the year.

Lots of big gains this month as the market rallied. Our new leader invested big in lithium. 
Last years winner getting into third early in the year after last years late surge to win.

*Current Leader* : @Inquisitive Finance *+73%

2nd*: @pabloran *+47%

3rd*: @investtrader *+44%*


_*Top Monthly performances:*_ 
@Inquisitive Finance +74% (lithium)
@Doh! +40% 
@midaso +39%
@tech/a  +35%
@investtrader +34%
@Captain_Chaza +32%

*Profitable Competitors *:  42/85 (49%)  big increase on last month

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 42/85 (49%) big increase on last month


----------



## Greynomad99 (31 March 2022)

SPL was a rubbish pick - down 32% but I  guess it has 9 months to dig itself out of that hole. I was just looking at the list of possibles I was going to enter and 2 that I considered but went for SPL in preference to were AGL & NUF (up 25% and 30%). Bugger!!!


----------



## Logique2 (1 April 2022)

Thanks Peter2, you're getting these monthly updates out quick..


----------



## peter2 (1 April 2022)

Thanks, but with speed comes errors. Thankfully @debtfree is checking them. 
This month there was another code change LCK>NRZ and an error with a cut&paste.


----------



## peter2 (12 April 2022)

Ann said:


> I haven't looked but I am sure my annual picks all are in need of a snorkel and flippers by now!



Going along nicely Ann thanks to the lithium selection.


----------



## peter2 (29 April 2022)

*Breaking News*:  CY22 Comp placings have been totally reset.

The three competitors who selected *HIO *(+397% CY) now occupy the top 3.  Results to follow . . .

How lucky is @bossman who requested a change to include *HIO* before the EOY.


----------



## jamezo10 (29 April 2022)

peter2 said:


> *Breaking News*:  CY22 Comp placings have been totally reset.
> 
> The three competitors who selected *HIO *(+397% CY) now occupy the top 3.  Results to follow . . .



So glad I found HIO. Changing our lives.


----------



## peter2 (29 April 2022)

*End of April 22 update*: XAO lost 0.8% this month and is currently *-0.7%* for the year.

The big story this month is the rise and rise of *HIO* (+186.5% for April, +397% CY). 

*Current Leader* : @jamezo10 *+103%

2nd*: @greggles *+98%

3rd*: @BossMan. *+76%*

_*Top Monthly performances: *It's all *HIO. *_

*Profitable Competitors *: 39/85 (46%) slight decrease on last month

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 40/85 (47%) similar to last month


----------



## peter2 (31 May 2022)

*End of May 22 update*: XAO lost 3.9% this month and is currently *-4.2%* for the year.

Not much excitement this month as most competitors lost. Only a _split hair _separates the top 2. A new 3rd place.

*Current Leader* : @jamezo10 *+59.1%

2nd*: @greggles *+58.5%

3rd*: @Inquisitive Finance . *+48%*

_*Top Monthly performances:  *_Nothing worth a mention. Sorry.

*Profitable Competitors *: 26/85 (30%) huge decrease on last month

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 33/85 (39%) lower than last month


----------



## Sean K (31 May 2022)

Lucky I picked things expecting them to shine in the second half of the year! 😳


----------



## jamezo10 (7 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> *End of May 22 update*: XAO lost 3.9% this month and is currently *-4.2%* for the year.
> 
> Not much excitement this month as most competitors lost. Only a _split hair _separates the top 2. A new 3rd place.
> 
> ...



Love HIO!!! :O


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2022)

*End of June 22 update*: XAO lost 9% this month and is currently *-13.3%* for the year so far. 

What a month. I almost ran out of red pixels. Smurf gets into 2nd place. 
Only 7 profitable competitors. 

*Current Leader* : @jamezo10 *+42%

2nd*: @Smurf1976 *+33%

3rd*: @greggles *+29%*

_*Top Monthly performances: *_Nobody had a winning month.

*Profitable Competitors *: 7/85 (8%) huge decrease on last month  *Only 7! 

Above Benchmark XAO*: 17/85 (20%) lower than last month


----------



## jamezo10 (30 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> *End of June 22 update*: XAO lost 9% this month and is currently *-13.3%* for the year so far.
> 
> What a month. I almost ran out of red pixels. Smurf gets into 2nd place.
> Only 7 profitable competitors.
> ...



Hawsons keeping me in first!! Wow :O


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> *End of June 22 update*: XAO lost 9% this month and is currently *-13.3%* for the year so far.
> 
> What a month. I almost ran out of red pixels. Smurf gets into 2nd place.
> Only 7 profitable competitors.
> ...




Oh dear, I have two stocks that I would not invest in now due to their overall investment thesis changing. 

Is there a mid-year draft option?


----------



## Logique2 (22 July 2022)

Thanks for keeping this going Peter2. 
Got red-lined this month, but I see I'm in good company. The ongoing suspension of AVZ Min (will it ever end!) spares some blushes. Who'd have thought, a dinky little ETF (BBUS +25% YTD) steadying the ship.


----------



## peter2 (29 July 2022)

*End of July 22 update*: XAO gained 6.3% this month and is currently *-7.8%* for the year so far.

A POSITIVE month and a prior leader retakes the lead. 

*Current Leader* : @Inquisitive Finance *+32%

2nd*: @Smurf1976 *+30%

3rd*: @jamezo10 *+20%*

_*Top Monthly performances: *_
@Daber +26% (NEU)
@trrt  +23% (BRN)
@Inquisitive Finance +21% (SYA)

*Profitable Competitors *: 10/85 (12%) better than last month.
*
Above Benchmark XAO*: 29/85 (34%) higher than last month.


----------



## divs4ever (30 July 2022)

this comp. has been a real train-wreck for me   ( so far )

 question   if i bring up the rear  do i get one  or four feather-dusters ( 'cos 3 picks aren't traveling so well )


----------



## brerwallabi (30 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> this comp. has been a real train-wreck for me   ( so far )
> 
> question   if i bring up the rear  do i get one  or four feather-dusters ( 'cos 3 picks aren't traveling so well )



I have four seriously in the red.
I bought them for a reason and will continue to hold.
Hopefully next year they are seriously in the black.


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 August 2022)

I picked solid stocks that I thought had bottomed for this comp, one being SPL which then happily continued to slide into the abyss. I think it has finally turned and made a triple bottom on the weekly and a resistance break this week with a target potential profit of about 18%. I bought some yesterday on this analysis and it's up 6.6% so far today. My comp pick might claw its way back into the green yet - or at least eat up some of the huge deficit it has amassed.


----------



## BossMan. (30 August 2022)

PBH and BET have really hurt me, I thought Betmakers had bottomed out at about $0.7 when it was selected and as for PBH a terrible performance, happy I didn't buy PBH in real life and held off


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

BossMan. said:


> PBH and BET have really hurt me, I thought Betmakers had bottomed out at about $0.7 when it was selected and as for PBH a terrible performance, happy I didn't buy PBH in real life and held off



It is every unfair of you to raise this competition. Very embarrassed.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> It is every unfair of you to raise this competition. Very embarrassed.



Not even the last trade day of the month, what WAS the boss thinking...?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

what? was the boss thinking?


----------



## divs4ever (30 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> It is every unfair of you to raise this competition. Very embarrassed.



 is that more embarrassed than me  or less embarrassed ??

 been a tough  year but still some months to go 

 good luck everyone


----------



## divs4ever (30 August 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Not even the last trade day of the month, what WAS the boss thinking...?



 'let's watch this in a comp. instead of throwing real cash at it  '  ( probably )

 sadly i threw real cash at some of mine  , and the only bag  i got was on full of rocks now at the bottom of the river


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 August 2022)

divs4ever said:


> sadly i threw real cash at some of mine  , and the only bag  i got was on full of rocks now at the bottom of the river



And U can't even use the scrip for wallpaper.


----------



## divs4ever (30 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And U can't even use the scrip for wallpaper.



 have some Poseidon Nickel  and Moulded Products  certificates for that   ( i inherited them both )

 i laminated  a Poseidon Nickel certificate   and have it hung over my  work-station .. to remind me about excessive greed ( in share-trading )

 doesn't help me picking winners  , but reminds me to take some profit off the table


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2022)

*End of August 22 update*: XAO gained a little this month and is currently *-7.1%* for the year so far.

No changes to the top 3 this month. The leader goes further in front. 

*Current Leader* : @Inquisitive Finance *+67%

2nd*: @Smurf1976 *+39%

3rd*: @jamezo10 *+37%*

_*Top Monthly performances:*_
@Inquisitive Finance +36% (SYA,CXO)
@Doh! +25% (CXO)

*Profitable Competitors *: 18/85 (21%) better than last month.

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 27/85 (34%) similar to last month.




 . . and more losers on the second page.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2022)

peter2 said:


> . . and more losers on the second page.



😹 A spade is a spade.
Thanks P2 👋


----------



## Doh! (1 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> 😹 A spade is a spade.
> Thanks P2 👋



I like it! No nonsense, just the facts. 🤣


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 September 2022)

peter2 said:


> *End of August 22 update*: XAO gained a little this month and is currently *-7.1%* for the year so far.



a sea of red


peter2 said:


> . . and more losers on the second page.



I prefer '_loosers'_


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2022)

I'm on the second page also and I don't like it either. *RTR* - What was I thinking. Looks like it needs more than one year to get going. 

I'm going to steal @Sean K comment, I've selected stocks that will perform much better later in the year (I hope).


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2022)

*End of September 22 update*: XAO lost 7.6% this month and is currently *-14.1%* for the year so far.

No changes to the top 3 this month although almost all portfolios fell.

*Current Leader* : @Inquisitive Finance *+40%

2nd*: @Smurf1976 *+28%

3rd*: @jamezo10 *+26%*

_*Top Monthly performances:*_
@So_Cynical *+30%* (CAU)
@raimop *+8%* (CKA,GAS)

*Profitable Competitors *: 14/85 (16%) lower than last month.

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 24/85 (28%) slightly lower than last month.


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2022)

*End of October 22 update*: XAO gained a little this month and is currently *-9.3%* for the year so far.

Changes to 2nd, 3rd.  Our overall selections this year are pretty poor. 2022 has not been kind to speculative companies. 


*Current Leader* : @Inquisitive Finance *+57%

2nd*: @Doh! *+45%

3rd*: @So_Cynical *+33%*

_*Top Monthly performances:*_
@So_Cynical *+24%* (CAU)  
@Doh! *+22%* (all lithium)

*Profitable Competitors *: 11/85 (13%) lower than last month.

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 18/85 (21%) lower than last month.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> *End of October 22 update*: XAO gained a little this month and is currently *-9.3%* for the year so far.
> 
> Changes to 2nd, 3rd.  Our overall selections this year are pretty poor. 2022 has not been kind to speculative companies.
> 
> *3rd*: @So_Cynical *+33%*




A 335% winner will do it.


----------



## peter2 (31 October 2022)

That's your _modus operandi._  It only takes one to rule rule them all.  
Five months ago you were -46% before taking cannabis. Now you're flying high.


----------



## divs4ever (31 October 2022)

peter2 said:


> *End of October 22 update*: XAO gained a little this month and is currently *-9.3%* for the year so far.
> 
> Changes to 2nd, 3rd.  Our overall selections this year are pretty poor. 2022 has not been kind to speculative companies.
> 
> ...



 i wouldn't mind   being in the 'trailing bunch '   so much , but i was hoping to  buy PWR , and SIG  much CHEAPER  ( have been calmly averaging down EVN )

 oh well  , i suppose i can be content nibbling on EVN for the rest of the year 

 good luck everyone


----------



## So_Cynical (2 November 2022)

peter2 said:


> That's your _modus operandi._  It only takes one to rule rule them all.
> Five months ago you were -46% before taking cannabis. Now you're flying high.
> 
> View attachment 148668



A sea of red for all of us, while my tolerance for losers is high i accept that 3 massive losers in an equal weight portfolio of 4 is hard to over come.

As for CAU i entered this investment via crowd funding.4 or so years ago, posted about the opportunity on ASF and received no interest what so ever, for me it was a genuine opportunity to get in at the basement level of a growth industry, positioned at the retail and delivery end of the industry where the big money was...a no brainer.


----------



## divs4ever (2 November 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> A sea of red for all of us, while my tolerance for losers is high i accept that 3 massive losers in an equal weight portfolio of 4 is hard to over come.
> 
> As for CAU i entered this investment via crowd funding.4 or so years ago, posted about the opportunity on ASF and received no interest what so ever, for me it was a genuine opportunity to get in at the basement level of a growth industry, positioned at the retail and delivery end of the industry where the big money was...a no brainer.



was expecting CAU  to be entangled ( crushed )  by government and quasi-government regulation ,  am happy to be wrong and others are doing well


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2022)

The only good news I can see is that my result far outweighs my Melbourne Cup performance yesterday.

*Margin Called at Race 4 and Locked limit down after the Cup!*


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2022)

Everything going to plan for me in this shorting competition.


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2022)

EOM in the middle of the week. Just realised I've some work to do before the last month of the year and the race to the finish.


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2022)

*End of November 22 update*: XAO gained a little this month and is currently *-3.8%* for the year so far.

Changes to 2nd, 3rd. Our overall selections this year are pretty poor. 2022 has not been kind to speculative companies.


*Current Leader* : @Inquisitive Finance *+56%

2nd*: @Smurf1976 *+43%

3rd*: @Doh! *+40%*

_*Top Monthly performances:*_
@Recherche99 *+40%* (WR1)
@ammie *+40%* (IVZ)
@basilio *+27%* (WIN)
@sptrawler *+26%* (ARU)
@Nicks *+20%* (ARU)

*Profitable Competitors *: 15/85 (18%) higher than last month.

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 16/85 (19%) lower than last month.




and the stragglers. . .


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2022)

Into the straight now for the CY22 stock picking competition. The jockeys are getting their mounts balanced and starting to urge them to the line. The whips are out and cracking.

Can the leader @Inquisitive Finance hold on even though one rein is broken (*AVZ*). The lithium stocks in most of the top competitors are weakening. Can they hold up for four more weeks?

Can the back markers that are getting closer (*ARU, IVZ, WR1, WIN*) continue their run in the final stages.

I'm tracking the top eight in the run to the post. More frequent updates here.

6/4 Inquisitive Finance
3/1 Smurf
4/1 Doh
7/1 Recherche
10/1 ColmDoc, Investtrader
15/1 sptrawler
25/1 basilio 
100/1 any others first page
1000/1 Peter2 and any others on the second page


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2022)

am hoping PWR  can nudge me a bit   higher  , although you never know with EVN


----------



## Doh! (1 December 2022)

When will the field open for the Full CY2023 stock picking comp? 
I need to study up on the form.  🐎


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2022)

Doh! said:


> When will the field open for the Full CY2023 stock picking comp?
> I need to study up on the form.  🐎



 with or without  some stiff drinks  ??

 i suppose  i should sharpen the darts then.....

 i would try the Ouija board  .. but the last prediction  it gave me was  ..  i was to be married twice and dead  at 26 .. so i am thinking the darts might do better


----------



## Doh! (1 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> with or without  some stiff drinks  ??
> 
> i suppose  i should sharpen the darts then.....
> 
> i would try the Ouija board  .. but the last prediction  it gave me was  ..  i was to be married twice and dead  at 26 .. so i am thinking the darts might do better



Always with 😉🥃


----------



## peter2 (2 December 2022)

Note: I made an error in one of the prices in a company that had been bought out earlier in the year. 
@basilio moves up to sixth with the error fixed. This shows the current top 8. at the end of Nov22.
I'll post the next update at the EOW. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .
	

		
			
		

		
	




If I've made other errors that you consider significant please PM me.


----------



## peter2 (8 December 2022)

Latest update and there's a new leader!  

*WR1* continues to go higher and propels @Recherche99 to the lead.


----------



## debtfree (8 December 2022)

By the looks of things 1st or 2nd haven't even visited ASF at all this year .


----------



## peter2 (9 December 2022)

With only three weeks to go the performance of the top 8 are falling as prices drift down. 
@basilio hit hard by the underwhelming drill results of their lithium project.


----------



## debtfree (12 December 2022)

4 nice movers in the Comp this morning


----------



## divs4ever (12 December 2022)

and i  managed to avoid all 4 stocks  ( in the comp. and in the portfolio )


----------



## debtfree (12 December 2022)

divs4ever said:


> and i  managed to avoid all 4 stocks  ( in the comp. and in the portfolio )



I think GRV will only benefit @oilleak, helping him move a little further away from the bottom of the ladder. I'm sure he'll be happy about that .


----------



## debtfree (14 December 2022)

You're probably all over this already @peter2 and it won't make much difference but I noticed @Tropico BEM has changed it's ASX Code to EVG on the 1st Dec


----------



## debtfree (15 December 2022)

PGD was a great mover today ...


----------



## Logique2 (21 December 2022)

What a genius move my picking AVZ.  Gave me nothing.


----------



## divs4ever (21 December 2022)

Logique2 said:


> What a genius move my picking AVZ.  Gave me nothing.



some of my picks have made nice moves  , it is just a shame the color is red ( downward moves )

 maybe nowhere  isn't so bad


----------



## Joe Blow (22 December 2022)

Good morning competitors. I just wanted to let everyone know that we will be pausing the FY tipping competition in 2023. This is for a couple of reasons.

The first is that ASF growth has stalled and I need to focus my energies and resources on trying to grow the community in 2023. After a nice burst of traffic in 2020 when COVID first hit, things have tapered off a little and there is now a need to focus on trying to get ASF back on track. My personal circumstances have also changed in 2022 and without going into detail I now have a lot of responsibilities away from ASF. I will still be here as often as possible but there may be periods of absence in the new year as I attend to other matters. Life has a way of getting complicated from time to time.

The second is that the competition is very labour intensive and is updated entirely on a volunteer basis. I want to thank @peter2 for his tireless and extremely generous efforts in keeping the competition going. He has been the prime mover in keeping the FY competition going for so long. I sincerely appreciate the time he has put into keeping everyone updated.

Will the FY competition be back in 2024? I don't know right now. We will cross that bridge when we come to it. However, I would like to thank everyone for participating in this and the previous FY competitions. The monthly competition will continue as normal.


----------



## divs4ever (22 December 2022)

WHEW   

 thanks Joe  you saved me from a big headache of trying to improve my miserable yearly performance 

i hope your complications  have simple solutions ( it is a pest when they go into 'self-complicating'  mode )

 PS  the stalled growth in ASF is probably symptomatic of the ( stock ) market in general  the Bell Potter forum is almost a ghost-town this year  , and that is even after Commsec  closed it's forum


----------



## mullokintyre (22 December 2022)

For those ASF members who think its worthy, there is a donate  button as one of the menu items  on every members account menu page.
Joe has not asked for money specifically, but I know from experience how much time and money it costs to maintain any sort of forum.
perhaps members might think about throwing a few shekels in the donate bin.
Mick


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2022)

Maybe among contributors,  we could organise a few chatty threads, like the current one. Three, six monthly  ones, Aussie,  US  markets, perhaps currencies, gold, metals.





						Yearly XAO Prediction Thread
					

Glad investoboy came last!  As for me...    We having another punt?




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




Anything to keep the banter going? Wisdom of crowds / groupthink, thought bubbles  welcome


----------



## Sdajii (22 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Maybe among contributors,  we could organise a few chatty threads, like the current one. Three, six monthly  ones, Aussie,  US  markets, perhaps currencies, gold, metals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An unofficial contest with no prize? We could do that. With no prize money I'm sure I'd win!


----------



## farmerge (24 December 2022)

xris said:


> Hi ' Rabbithop': a familiar name from CommSec. and I believe we've both had the same experience with IOT.
> You may recall my CommSec posts (story/experience) about CUV, and that I'm a rather patient long term investor rather than a trader.
> 
> I have the same sentiment about SPL, and like many have been rather disappointed by their uneventful take-offs,:
> ...



Hello Xris farmerge here If you are still on board how about making contact with me. Has been some time since we exchanged vows


----------



## debtfree (24 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Hello Xris farmerge here If you are still on board how about making contact with me. Has been some time since we exchanged vows



Good morning @farmerge 

If you want to attract their attention put @ before their name as I have done above to your name .


----------



## debtfree (24 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning competitors. I just wanted to let everyone know that we will be pausing the FY tipping competition in 2023. This is for a couple of reasons.
> 
> The first is that ASF growth has stalled and I need to focus my energies and resources on trying to grow the community in 2023. After a nice burst of traffic in 2020 when COVID first hit, things have tapered off a little and there is now a need to focus on trying to get ASF back on track. My personal circumstances have also changed in 2022 and without going into detail I now have a lot of responsibilities away from ASF. I will still be here as often as possible but there may be periods of absence in the new year as I attend to other matters. Life has a way of getting complicated from time to time.
> 
> ...





Dona Ferentes said:


> Maybe among contributors,  we could organise a few chatty threads, like the current one. Three, six monthly  ones, Aussie,  US  markets, perhaps currencies, gold, metals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sdajii said:


> An unofficial contest with no prize? We could do that. With no prize money I'm sure I'd win!




Good morning everyone,

I know there are members who would still like enter an unofficial "Tipping Competition for Full C/Y 2023" without prize money. I'd certainly would like to have a crack at it, as I've been in a few.

I'm sure @Joe Blow won't mind me running it and I have @peter2's approval already to keep score. I have the spreadsheet up and all ready to go if it gets the tick of approval by Joe.
Big thanks go to: @Joe Blow for the previous Comps, Peter2 for all his efforts over the years and also to our Sponsors in previous years, well done and Thank You, much appreciated .  

If ok I'll start up the new thread this afternoon titled  "Tipping Competition for Full C/Y 2023"


----------



## qldfrog (24 December 2022)

debtfree said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I know there are members who would still like enter an unofficial "Tipping Competition for Full C/Y 2023" without prize money. I'd certainly would like to have a crack at it, as I've been in a few.
> 
> ...



Thanks @debtfree🙏


----------



## peter2 (26 December 2022)

Update coming into the last few trading days of 2022. 

The tide has gone out on the lithium stocks leaving @Smurf1976 alone in first position. 
The next few days will decide the placings. 



@Smurf1976 hasn't been caught bare ar$ed, he's wearing *coal* colored boardies. (*AGL, AMP, CGC, YAL*)


----------



## raimop (28 December 2022)

I'm ready to go again in CY 2023. This year has been an education


----------



## farmerge (28 December 2022)

raimop said:


> I'm ready to go again in CY 2023. This year has been an education



Monthly comp was a first for me interesting to see all the choices


----------



## divs4ever (28 December 2022)

farmerge said:


> Monthly comp was a first for me interesting to see all the choices



am still considering for the monthly 

 i have an unfortunate quirk of picking a share that jumps BEFORE the monthly comp.  starts , so will probably delay my choice  a little longer


----------



## Logique2 (28 December 2022)

raimop said:


> I'm ready to go again in CY 2023. This year has been an education



As I read post #273, the FY2023 tipping comp will be suspended.

Personally think it's a shame. Core business tipping stocks isn't it.. 

Although can't expect Peter2 to keep maintaining it _ad infinitum_


----------



## divs4ever (28 December 2022)

the full year  continues  as a member effort  ,  for how long , i have no idea  even the market may not survive the coming year 

the comps are all about friendly , competitive spirit aren't they ??

 peter2 may have to share his computer skills with an apprentice or two  in the future though


----------



## debtfree (28 December 2022)

Unofficial 2023 CY Tipping Competition is still going ahead ..... see link below






						Full C/Y 2023 Stock Tipping Competition
					

Welcome to the Unofficial Full CY 2023 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!  Yes I know it's a little late but we're going to give the yearly competition another go in 2023. I'll pinch @Joe Blow words with a couple of changes.  We will run the Comp as normal but remember there is no prize money...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Joe Blow (28 December 2022)

Logique2 said:


> As I read post #273, the FY2023 tipping comp will be suspended.
> 
> Personally think it's a shame. Core business tipping stocks isn't it..




ASF's core business is providing a platform for discussing ASX-listed stocks and all aspects of trading and investing on financial markets. That is what this community is here for.

Unfortunately competitions don't get people to post more, or otherwise support the site in any way.


----------



## Logique2 (28 December 2022)

OK understood all.

So thinking cap on, and will submit to the unofficial tipping thread 2023 as above. Certainly a challenging year ahead for the tipster!


----------



## divs4ever (28 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Unfortunately competitions don't get people to post more, or otherwise support the site in any way.



that is a shame  , i think they are an essential training for novices , and useful  for testing strategies  for those  who avoid  throwing cash at uncertainties 

finding enlightening  articles  ( on particular shares ) is rather  difficult currently ( most would rather  promote a market crash or rally )

 the resident chartists  are the main  contributors  , currently , lest  ( uninformed ) opinions  breach the regulations ( from outside the forum )

on the market today it is interesting to note  1 share buy/sell orders  proliferate  even in sub $1 shares 

 i wonder if some are testing their HFT software  this week


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2022)

*Results(*) of the CY22 Yearly Competition amongst the members here at ASF. 

Winner for 2022:* @Smurf1976 *+46%*   (Benchmark Index XAO *-7.2%*)
An outstanding result in a rocky year. Selecting the sector he knows best paid off for our "energy" guru".

*Second:* @Recherche99 *+35%*
Came good at the EOY when WR1 raced higher (+232%)

*Third:* @Inquisitive Finance *+25.0% *
Saved by the suspended price of AVZ.

An unlucky fourth: @sptrawler *+24.3%*

*Honourable mention* for the only person to select 4 winning selections for 2022 : @Colm Doc *+16%

Profitable Competitors *: 11/85 (13%) 

*Above Benchmark XAO*: 19/85 (22%) 




It gets even uglier on the second page.




(*) Results of the top 4 may be modified if there's any mistakes. @Joe Blow to announce winners officially.


----------



## debtfree (30 December 2022)

A big Thank You @peter2 for all your time and effort you have put into the Yearly Comp this year and previous ones   .
I've pinched some of your ideas and designs of your spreadsheet layouts for the running of next year's Comp, hopefully I can keep up. You certainly deserve a rest from it.


----------



## divs4ever (30 December 2022)

peter2 said:


> *Results(*) of the CY22 Yearly Competition amongst the members here at ASF.
> 
> Winner for 2022:* @Smurf1976 *+46%*   (Benchmark Index XAO *-7.2%*)
> An outstanding result in a rocky year. Selecting the sector he knows best paid off for our "energy" guru".
> ...



ugly is in the eye of the holder  , i filled a part-filled order in ABE , bought into PWR ( which is now in profit ) and  more than tripled my EVN holding 

 CONGRATULATIONS  to the winner and the placegetters   ( and the fourth )

 and nice work  Colm Doc 

 eagle eyed folks might notice i picked EVN again this year  , i had so much fun that  i am back for more  ( buying CHEAP )


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2022)

16th place finish for me, at least i beat the index - Thanks Peter and Joe for running the comp.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 December 2022)

Apologies all, but due to some unexpected circumstances I will have to delay the official announcement of the winners of the 2022 FY competition until tomorrow.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 December 2022)

Are you trying to say I'm still in with a chance? 🤪


----------



## Gunnerguy (30 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> ASF's core business is providing a platform for discussing ASX-listed stocks and all aspects of trading and investing on financial markets. That is what this community is here for.
> 
> Unfortunately competitions don't get people to post more, or otherwise support the site in any way.



Sounds like ......

Your not allowed a coffee break, drink coffee in your own time.

You can’t chat round the water cooler for 5 minutes to interact with your work colleagues to build work relationships.

Your telephone support, your not allowed to smile because you should be using those calories to service your customers.

Big brother is watching you, anything that is not related to earning revenue is strictly prohibited.

... really @ Joe Blow ????

Are we only here as a source of email addresses for your marketing your sponsors ??

A very disappointing post by yourself in my meagre opinion.

Gunnerguy.

Ps feel free to ban me from this forum/ website for my comment. There are plenty of internet communities that share ideas and have fun at the sane time, that don’t result in insidious marketing bumf in my email inbox.

Gunnerguy


----------



## finicky (30 December 2022)

Congrats to Smurf1976 - all sobre picks just like his posts.
Special mention to Colm Doc - out of the running but the only contestant to pick 4 greens.
Pretty appalling performances by most of us - 4 reds for me, matching my real $ purchases on the ASX


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2022)

Gunnerguy said:


> Sounds like ......
> 
> Your not allowed a coffee break, drink coffee in your own time.
> 
> ...





I have no problem with coffee breaks, nor chats around the water cooler. I also have no problem with competitions, but ASF is not a stock tipping competition website.

My post that you quoted was responding to this remark: "Core business tipping stocks isn't it"

No, the core business of ASF is not tipping stocks. The core business of any business is making a profit. Businesses that don't make a profit for an extended period of time go broke; a fact any casual observer of ASX-listed companies would be familiar with.

ASF has run a monthly competition for almost 19 years. Anybody here can run a competition whenever they want. You can run one if you like, just start the thread, set out the rules and invite entries. The yearly competition involves a lot of volunteer labour to run. Imagine manually updating hundreds of individual entries each month. I have some idea of the kind of labour involved as the monthly competition takes me several hours to set up each month.

The bottom line, as I said in my post, is that competitions do not increase levels of posting nor benefit the site in any tangible way. Yes, people like entering them but ASF is not a stock tipping site. I honestly don't blame @Logique2 for thinking that ASF was a stock tipping site, because so many stock tipping competitions are run here.

But competitions are not why ASF is here. ASF is here for hosting discussion and debate relating to ASX-listed stocks and trading and investing. It is also here to generate revenue to cover outgoing expenses and hopefully eek out a profit. That is getting harder and harder to do every year, so much so that ASF now has no employees. It is entirely volunteer run, me included. So sometimes changes need to be made.

I don't ban people for expressing dissenting views but if you have a problem with revenue generation through advertising you can unsubscribe here.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2022)

OK folks, the results are officially in. The 2022 full CY stock tipping competition has been decided and the winners are:

First Place: @Smurf1976  +46.4%
Second Place: @Recherche99 +35.1%
Third Place: @Inquisitive Finance +25%

Very close behind the three leaders and the winner of the honourable mention this year was:

Fourth Place: @sptrawler +24.3%

A hearty congratulations to all the winners in what was a very difficult year for investors and financial markets in general.

If the competition winners could send me a PM I will organise your prize money.

Many thanks to @peter2 for his generous efforts in maintaining the competition during 2022 and keeping us all updated each month.


----------



## So_Cynical (31 December 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> OK folks, the results are officially in. The 2022 full CY stock tipping competition has been decided and the winners are:
> 
> First Place: @Smurf1976  +46.4%



Happy that a high posting regular came out on top, congrats and happy NY Smurf.


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2022)

Congratulations to the other winners and thanks also to Joe and others for the forum.

I'll send a message tomorrow - must go and get ready to watch the crackers go off now....   

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## divs4ever (31 December 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> Congratulations to the other winners and thanks also to Joe and others for the forum.
> 
> I'll send a message tomorrow - must go and get ready to watch the crackers go off now....
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!



 crackers go off all the time in Brisbane  , frequent shows of fireworks as well 

 seems strange they worry about cows burping but promote firework displays

 HAPPY NEW YEAR 


Cooper's Rum​





						Cooper's Rum
					

Ye Banished Puppeteers - Cooper's Rum.  Maybe you have heard us joke about our crew being so big we could drain two taverns in two different cities of all their cherry beer at the same time? (Rumor even has it, Alestorm refuses to tour with us out of fear that we would eat the whole cantina.)...




					yewtu.be
				




Hey ri do rum dum, hey ri do more rum
Oh I've never had a spirit like Cooper's rum

From molasses black and thick as tar
Muscovado sugar in a rusty jar
Stored for years in a powder keg
Stirred around with a wooden leg

Hey ri do rum dum, hey ri do more rum
Oh I've never had a spirit like Cooper's rum

From the rotten stalks of sugar canes
Mixed with dirt and roasted grains
Cut with water thick of weed
Twice times sieved through moldy reed

Hey ri do rum dum, hey ri do more rum
Oh I've never had a spirit like Cooper's rum
Oh we've never had a spirit
No we've never had a spirit
We've never had a spirit like the Cooper's rum.....


----------



## Logique2 (2 January 2023)

Serious effort there Smurf, in one of the toughest ever years. 

And with tips including a beaten down finance giant, an energy company and a coal miner!


----------



## Colm Doc (2 January 2023)

Than


peter2 said:


> *Results(*) of the CY22 Yearly Competition amongst the members here at ASF.
> 
> Winner for 2022:* @Smurf1976 *+46%*   (Benchmark Index XAO *-7.2%*)
> An outstanding result in a rocky year. Selecting the sector he knows best paid off for our "energy" guru".
> ...



 to everyone involved in the tipping comp. Thanks for my mention 🕺as a complete novice I’m delighted to get a mention.  Happy new year to everyone in ASF.


----------



## Colm Doc (2 January 2023)

Thanks mate, a bit of a fluke but how knows.


finicky said:


> Congrats to Smurf1976 - all sobre picks just like his posts.
> Special mention to Colm Doc - out of the running but the only contestant to pick 4 greens.
> Pretty appalling performances by most of us - 4 reds for me, matching my real $ purchases on the ASX mate ,


----------



## Colm Doc (2 January 2023)

Colm Doc said:


> Thanks mate, a bit of a fluke but how knows.



Last year was a year we should forget, let’s hope this year will be 💰


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2023)

Colm Doc said:


> Than
> 
> to everyone involved in the tipping comp. Thanks for my mention 🕺as a complete novice I’m delighted to get a mention.  Happy new year to everyone in ASF.



awesome , your effort  deserved a mention , whether a novice or not 

 but most definitely as an inspiration to other novices ( and lurkers ) too shy  to have a go 

good luck 

 this year MIGHT be a train-wreck  or a complete joke ( bail-outs galore )


----------



## divs4ever (2 January 2023)

Colm Doc said:


> Last year was a year we should forget, let’s hope this year will be 💰



actually , i disagree 

 a year to go back and LEARN from  ( even the good bits , ie could i have done that a little better )

you get experience from getting it wrong  ( and working out a better way next time )

 i had a great year in 2011 and a pretty good year in 2020  , a terrible market sometimes gives out very nice opportunities 

 take care , but at the very least watch and learn  ( and play in the comps , with no money at risk )


----------

